
Tips for Uber, from a Backseat Driver - davidf18
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/03/your-money/tips-for-uber-from-a-backseat-driver.html
======
DrScump
Am I the only one who finds this practice of dialog-in-the-third-person
utterly unreadable?

